# LT25 prop?



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

OK I gotta admit in all the boats I've owned I have never paid much attention to the prop. But it seems in reading on this forum that prop choice may be more important on these skiffs. I just purchased an LT25 with Mercury 25hp 4 stroke, no jack plate, prop seems to be in good shape with just a few dings. Motor seems smooth at top speed. 

When time comes to replace prop what should I consider?

Thanks


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Look forward reading some replay's. I own a LT25 with a yamaha 25hp 4 stroke with a jack plate. WOT, RPM's @ 5900 with a speed of 22. I would like to gain more speed, not so much worry about the hole.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure of my WOT speed... seems fast but could be my inexperience with this boat.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It all comes down to how the boat is rigged and what it is used for .

And a tach is a must have , what ever load you run most of the time is how you want to prop it , keep the rpm's near the top of the range .

for a good affordable choice start with a solas aluminum(3 blade) Lots of folks like stainless but if you hit something you will defiantly bend your prop shaft :-(

Hopefully you can work with a prop shop that can put a little cup into it I run a lot but most don't want or need that much ...

Call the custom gheenoe shop they build these boats so they are the ultimate authority.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Red Hooker said:


> Look forward reading some replay's. I own a LT25 with a yamaha 25hp 4 stroke with a jack plate. WOT, RPM's @ 5900 with a speed of 22. I would like to gain more speed, not so much worry about the hole.


Seems extremely slow with a 25..
I get 30mph with 2 people loaded on my classic.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Seems extremely slow with a 25..
> I get 30mph with 2 people loaded on my classic.


Can you share your prop dimensions


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Suzuki 25 4 stroke with a 11p Powertech SCB3


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Suzuki 25 4 stroke with a 11p Powertech SCB3


Thanks!
Btw, awesome prop!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

It definitely makes a difference over the stock aluminum prop. I would upgrade if possible


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I agree, but mama may not....LOL


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Lol I hear that. That's why I'm (kinda) glad I'm a single college student.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Suzuki 25 4 stroke with a 11p Powertech SCB3


ordered the powertech TLR3R11P-YM30. 4wk delivery Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome! That should definitely help


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Red Hooker said:


> Look forward reading some replay's. I own a LT25 with a yamaha 25hp 4 stroke with a jack plate. WOT, RPM's @ 5900 with a speed of 22. I would like to gain more speed, not so much worry about the hole.


22 mph is really slow for that setup? You should be around 30 mph after getting it dialed in.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I thought the same. Waiting for prop to be shipped.

When you say dialed in. Outside of adding the prop, what can I do to dial in for better performance


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Jackplate, weight distribution


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Triming it up just before it porpoises and mounting the motor up higher than normal helped my speeds. I had 4 different motors on my old LT 25. Mercury 25 2 stroke, Yamaha 30hp 3 cylinder 2 stroke, Suzuki 25hp 4 stroke and a 50hp Yamaha 2 stroke. Both of my 25hp motors ran close to 30 mph. The Yamaha 30hp was heavily modified and it was damn near 40 mph. The 50hp only ran 43 mph. My boat had a bow mount trolling motor, group 27 deep cycle battery and my big ass.


----------

